# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Ranitomeya lamasi care info

## Tropicok

*Imitating Dart Frog, Ranitomeya imitator / Dendrobates imitator (Schulte, 1986) - Care and Breeding*by *John* 



Is this article one that can be used for Orange lamasi?    I bought two young ones this past weekend and want a good care sheet since I have "auratus" and "leucs."    Right now they are in a 5-gal tank until I clean and set up a 10 gal. I have not used in a while.  John recommends 20-gal. for two.  Is that right?  I have found I love bigger tanks but they do take up the room.  The 25 watt bulb on the tank cover heats it up over 80 degrees so I just use it in morning and turn it off when temp reaches 80.  Humidity is 78 with a glass cover.  
Alice 
One thing I do like about a 5-gal tank is it is setting on my kitchen counter and adds to the decor, plus I can see the little frogs when they are active.

----------


## John Clare

That info all applies to lamasi.  I would consider a 10g a minimum for a pair.  A 5 gallon is too small for long term housing in my opinion.

----------


## SNAKE

How much are the exect dimensions of a 10g tank ? 
If it's less of 14"x14"x18" inchese, it is a too small tank. 
They may be small animals, but they are very active, and, in a too small tank, you can't event grow plants !

----------

